
Show HN: Codeless API Integration Testing on Travis CI Using Assertible - creichert
https://github.com/assertible/python-example
======
creichert
Blog post: [https://assertible.com/blog/how-to-run-api-integration-
tests...](https://assertible.com/blog/how-to-run-api-integration-tests-on-ci)

The "Codeless" part is of course referring to the tests themselves, which are
defined in Assertible.

Basically, ngrok is used to create a dynamic localhost tunnel to the web app
which is built and run on CI. The dynamic ngrok URL is passed to an Assertible
trigger which will run the API tests when executed.

Using this method allows you to reuse the same tests for monitoring and
testing deployments.

